# okay Boys and Girls, I really need HELP with this!



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

My Cat just gave birth to 4 "premature kittens"! well they look so small and one of them doesn't even have proper hair on it! and when i watched videos to see what newborn kittens look like, these seem a bit smaller so thats why I say they might be premature! not sure.

anyway, the bloody cat left her kittens and one of them died.

I've put the other 3 in a basket with so many clean hand towels and a hot water bottle under the towels to keep them warm. (saw this on a video this morning as they say kittens cannot keep their own body temps up)...

went to pets at home and bought cat milk powder and feeding bottle too and tried to feed them! tried to feed them and they seem clueless but in the end I gave a few drops of warm milk to each of them...

the question is,

1- is there anyone here has done this with success?

2- is there anywhere I can call to ask for help.. tried to call cat protection, they were shut... tried to call PDSA, they were shut too...

I don't want these kittens die.. feel sorry for them.. 

I feel so helpless now......

any advice appreciated.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

1 idea coming from a cat hater but generally a lover of nature would be to save the future humans that will be ****ed off with these vermin leaving there crap on there property driveways and gardens.

Would be a barrel of water a black bag and place said kittens in bag including two bricks.. Release!!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> 1 idea coming from a cat hater but generally a lover of nature would be to save the future humans that will be ****ed off with these vermin leaving there crap on there property driveways and gardens.
> 
> Would be a barrel of water a black bag and place said kittens in bag including two bricks.. Release!!


heartless mate... I used to hate cats... I got two now and they are like any other pets....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ring a vets and ask advice mate ??


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Ring a vets and ask advice mate ??


I did mate but they said I need to call PDSA or cat protection.... they might be able to help.. but they're both shut for some strange reason


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

@Zara-Leoni may be able to help with this...


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

teramobil said:


> heartless mate... I used to hate cats... I got two now and they are like any other pets....


Not at all, the neighbourhoods are littered with them they are a useless breed! Serve no purpose to our existence at all. Just bloody annoying ****in everywhere..

Rant over


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

teramobil said:


> I did mate but they said I need to call PDSA or cat protection.... they might be able to help.. but they're both shut for some strange reason


Ah right mate thats sh!t, try the numbers again later. Or ring PDSA's further away just for the advice. Hope you get it sorted mate !


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Someone on here breeds rag dolls... It may be @Zara-Leoni or @Keeks?

I just remember wanting one and the lady in question having an amazing body..


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mattW said:


> @Zara-Leoni may be able to help with this...


Ahhh I wasn't going mad then!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

teramobil said:


> My Cat just gave birth to 4 "premature kittens"! well they look so small and one of them doesn't even have proper hair on it! and when i watched videos to see what newborn kittens look like, these seem a bit smaller so thats why I say they might be premature! not sure.
> 
> anyway, the bloody cat left her kittens and one of them died.
> 
> ...


Bit late trying to be responsible now. Knowing your cat was pregnant, she should have been taken to vets long time ago.

I would advise phoning vets or taking them there for check up.

Ask the vets about there spaying services, as you don't want your cat to get pregnant again!!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

keep chasing the cat protection league as the kittens will need fed every couple of hours and its best left to those that know


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

If you're registered with a vet practice just make an appointment and go in. I could walk in into my vets now without an appointment and been seen as an emergency. My vet is pretty cool. She's got the same dog as me so she always makes a fuss.

Vets or RSPCA.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Not at all, the neighbourhoods are littered with them they are a useless breed! Serve no purpose to our existence at all. Just bloody annoying ****in everywhere..
> 
> Rant over


To keep them out your garden spread some lion poo, if you can get some. Local zoo can help.

Or keep a dog in the garden.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> If you're registered with a vet practice just make an appointment and go in. I could walk in into my vets now without an appointment and been seen as an emergency. My vet is pretty cool. She's got the same dog as me so she always makes a fuss.
> 
> Vets or RSPCA.


Always good to have a vet who is a dog lover mate and doesnt just see a money bag on 4 legs lol


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Bit late trying to be responsible now. Knowing your cat was pregnant, she should have been taken to vets long time ago.
> 
> I would advise phoning vets or taking them there for check up.
> 
> Ask the vets about there spaying services, as you don't want your cat to get pregnant again!!


mate, who takes a pregnant cat to the vets?! its not a woman in labour!!!! its only a cat and most cats give birth where they live!

I got two cats and one is alraedy spayed. I didn't get this one spayed as I wanted a few lil kittens lol.. i admit, made a mistake...

gonna ring another RSPCA or vet further away.. see what they say....


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> To keep them out your garden spread some lion poo, if you can get some. Local zoo can help.
> 
> Or keep a dog in the garden.


Got a dog wouldn't wana keep her in the garden tho as shes a lil princess!! Best thing I found was a loaded air rifle by the kitchen window.. Havnt seen the same cat twice..


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.kitten-rescue.com/premature_kittens.html

http://www.messybeast.com/handrear.htm

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6131292_save-premature-kitten-mother-cat.html

Possibly better sources of advice than BB Forums

Good luck with it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

teramobil said:


> mate, who takes a pregnant cat to the vets?! its not a woman in labour!!!! its only a cat and most cats give birth where they live!
> 
> I got two cats and one is alraedy spayed. I didn't get this one spayed as I wanted a few lil kittens lol.. i admit, made a mistake...
> 
> gonna ring another PDSA or vet further away.. see what they say....


Ok you know best, clearly not hence the panic. My ex was a vet


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> mate,* who takes a pregnant cat to the vets*?! its not a woman in labour!!!! its only a cat and most cats give birth where they live!
> 
> I got two cats and one is alraedy spayed. I didn't get this one spayed as I wanted a few lil kittens lol.. i admit, made a mistake...
> 
> gonna ring another RSPCA or vet further away.. see what they say....


Someone who plans ahead so wouldn't be in the position you are now. Just saying.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Get a plastic dropper & put diluted milk in 50/50 water.

Then very gently feed each kitten every hour...very small amounts & make sure the milk goes down their throats properly.

Put the dropper in the corner of their mouths, squeeze a little bit at a time, then gently hold the mouth closed & stroke the throat about 5 times.

Keep them warm.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I hand reared a litter of 7 kittens, my ex found them under a shed abandoned by their mother and brought them home in a box, tiny little helpless things, cute as fcuk though, we took it in turns feeding them through the night for about 6 weeks until they were old enough and strong enough to feed themselves, was a pain in the ****, but very rewarding in the end.

Form an orderly que ladies.

PS I should have mentioned we found homes for all of them and kept one ourselves, still grates on me that she wouldn't let me have the cat when we split up, loved it to bits.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Someone who plans ahead so wouldn't be in the position you are now. Just saying.


OKAY MATE, didn't post this thread to create another argument ffs... I got enough on my plate right now... and what the vets gonna do or say if you take a pregnant cat to them before they've given birth!!!?!?! other than telling me to look after her and feed her and what have you!!!!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I hand reared a litter of 7 kittens, my ex found them under a shed abandoned by their mother and brought them home in a box, tiny little helpless things, cute as fcuk though, we took it in turns feeding them through the night for about 6 weeks until they were old enough and strong enough to feed themselves, was a pain in the ****, but very rewarding in the end.
> 
> Form an orderly que ladies.


mate could you please give me more advice on how you did that ? what did you feed them? how often did you feed them? where did you keep them so they stay warm?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Get a plastic dropper & put diluted milk in 50/50 water.
> 
> Then very gently feed each kitten every hour...very small amounts & make sure the milk goes down their throats properly.
> 
> ...


Cheers matey.. bought some cat milk powder from the pets at home and a feeding bottle...


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

It might give birth to reptilian feline babies mate. mate, mate. mate? mate?!!!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> It might give birth to reptilian feline babies mate. mate, mate. mate? mate?!!!


lol.. not you again


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

teramobil said:


> mate could you please give me more advice on how you did that ? what did you feed them? how often did you feed them? where did you keep them so they stay warm?


http://www.icatcare.org/advice-centre/cat-care/hand-rearing-kittens


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> http://www.icatcare.org/advice-centre/cat-care/hand-rearing-kittens


ta


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> 1 idea coming from a cat hater but generally a lover of nature would be to save the future humans that will be ****ed off with these vermin leaving there crap on there property driveways and gardens.
> 
> Would be a barrel of water a black bag and place said kittens in bag including two bricks.. Release!!


Cvnt


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Take a picture of them, lets see how small they are


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mum has been in a similar position with 1 kitten. Not a good outlook unfortunately mate, they get a lot from their mothers milk with regards to building their immune system, you will be lucky to keep them alive sadly


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> 1 idea coming from a cat hater but generally a lover of nature would be to save the future humans that will be ****ed off with these vermin leaving there crap on there property driveways and gardens.
> 
> Would be a barrel of water a black bag and place said kittens in bag including two bricks.. Release!!


any particular reason you are being a ****ing pr**k or does it just come naturally?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Got a dog wouldn't wana keep her in the garden tho as shes a lil princess!! Best thing I found was a loaded air rifle by the kitchen window.. Havnt seen the same cat twice..


So you shot someone else's cat? As I said your obviously a cvnt


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> So you shot someone else's cat? As I said your obviously a cvnt


see my previous comment. what a dick


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

teramobil said:


> lol.. not you again


can we be friends babe? X


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> So you shot someone else's cat? As I said your obviously a cvnt


he thinks that is a tough man's image unfortunately.. what this world's coming to..


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> OKAY MATE, didn't post this thread to create another argument ffs... I got enough on my plate right now... and what the vets gonna do or say if you take a pregnant cat to them before they've given birth!!!?!?! other than telling me to look after her and feed her and what have you!!!!


Not starting an argument and my post wasn't meant to be a dig but the vets would have checked your cat, made sure worming etc was up to date and given you advice on what was coming up. They may have given you a rough due date and all this would have been kept on their records so should something happen like premature birth then they would have all details infront of them ready to help you.

Personally I would take the kitten to the vets. Just turn up. Tell them you need help. I really can't see you being turned away but it's also going to cost you money.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Take a picture of them, lets see how small they are


I will in a second...


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

shooting cats with air rifles :crying: so if your dog escaped into someone's garden you'd be cool if they shot it with an air rifle?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> shooting cats with air rifles :crying: so if your dog escaped into someone's garden you'd be cool if they shot it with an air rifle?


Whats my dog escaping from? Just annoys me that cats can **** in my garden your garden yet if my dog ****s on a walk its ilegal


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Whats my dog escaping from? Just annoys me that cats can **** in my garden your garden yet if my dog ****s on a walk its ilegal


I know mate, they are so inconsiderate - I mean why doesn't the Police arrest the bastards


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Take a picture of them, lets see how small they are


here mate,


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

They don't look that small mate, I reckon you may have a chance, are they moving about or making any noises yet? Has the mother shown any interest in them at all? Has she come back to look at them?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> They don't look that small mate, I reckon you may have a chance, are they moving about or making any noises yet? Has the mother shown any interest in them at all? Has she come back to look at them?


I hope so mate... it affects me badly when i see something or someone dies especially when they're that small....

yes, they move about and make noises....

the thing is on that link/website that you posted says the premature kittens do not have hair on their belly and their legs etc and these don't...

the size of them... they're as big as a hamster ....


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Leave off you [email protected], the guys asking for genuine help and doesn't need your sh!tty comments

Mate, I hope it works out for you


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> 1 idea coming from a cat hater but generally a lover of nature would be to save the future humans that will be ****ed off with these vermin leaving there crap on there property driveways and gardens.
> 
> Would be a barrel of water a black bag and place said kittens in bag including two bricks.. Release!!





bigchickenlover said:


> Not at all, the neighbourhoods are littered with them they are a useless breed! Serve no purpose to our existence at all. Just bloody annoying ****in everywhere..
> 
> Rant over





bigchickenlover said:


> Got a dog wouldn't wana keep her in the garden tho as shes a lil princess!! Best thing I found was a loaded air rifle by the kitchen window.. Havnt seen the same cat twice..


And as for you, you cvnt, take a bin bag and some breeze blocks and throw yourself in the nearest river


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Leave off you [email protected], the guys asking for genuine help and doesn't need your sh!tty comments
> 
> Mate, I hope it works out for you


oh bore off it was a joke


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I did this mate,with 4 cats,i was living on my own,got the cat from a rescue and she was in the early stages of pregnancy and didnt know.she had a litter of 5 one died, i put the other 4 in a shoe box with warm towels and an electric blanket underneath ( shouldnt have really cause i aint sure if it could have electrocuted them but i didnt leave their side ) keep them warm mate,thats the key, i could waffle on mate but i have just found a link that explains it all in detail, i hope this helps.They all grew up fine mate i still have them all now 10 years on 

http://www.2ndchance.info/orphankitten.htm


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> oh bore off it was a joke


Aren't jokes supposed to be funny?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Whats my dog escaping from? Just annoys me that cats can **** in my garden your garden yet if my dog ****s on a walk its ilegal


I have to agree with u there mate. Cat sh1t stinks and they make a mess in ur garden but soon as a dog drops a little pebble somewhere they react like ur ditchin toxic waste. U get fined for not pickin up dog sh1t well if a neighbours cat sh1ts on your lawn they could atleast remove ot.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> 1 idea coming from a cat hater but generally a lover of nature would be to save the future humans that will be ****ed off with these vermin leaving there crap on there property driveways and gardens.
> 
> Would be a barrel of water a black bag and place said kittens in bag including two bricks.. Release!!


Very helpful post


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I have to agree with u there mate. Cat sh1t stinks and they make a mess in ur garden but soon as a dog drops a little pebble somewhere they react like ur ditchin toxic waste. U get fined for not pickin up dog sh1t well if a neighbours cat sh1ts on your lawn they could atleast remove ot.


Probably because a dog is more likely to be walking around with its owner, i dont see many people following their cats around the neighbours garden at 3am waiting for it to have a sh1t.I aint got a clue where my cat has done one,they also generally bury their sh1t.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> I have to agree with u there mate. Cat sh1t stinks and they make a mess in ur garden but soon as a dog drops a little pebble somewhere they react like ur ditchin toxic waste. U get fined for not pickin up dog sh1t well if a neighbours cat sh1ts on your lawn they could atleast remove ot.


How are you going to keep people accountable for their cats poo when people aren't there when their cats poo and you can't prove which cat left the poo

edit = why the **** am i debating cat poo


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> And as for you, you cvnt, take a bin bag and some breeze blocks and throw yourself in the nearest river


Agreed mate, I must have missed the memo about how macho it makes you sound hoping small animals die.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> How are you going to keep people accountable for their cats poo when people aren't there when their cats poo and you can't prove which cat left the poo


If i owned a cat and lived next to u and you came round saying their was dump on ur lawn i would clean it up cuz it most likely was my cat.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm an amotional rack fellas..

tried to feed them again and just burst into tears!

not affraid of saying it either.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> My Cat just gave birth to 4 "premature kittens"! well they look so small and one of them doesn't even have proper hair on it! and when i watched videos to see what newborn kittens look like, these seem a bit smaller so thats why I say they might be premature! not sure.
> 
> anyway, the bloody cat left her kittens and one of them died.
> 
> ...


She'll have been mated more than once and the kitten with no hair will have been conceived at a later date than the others. Quite common with non-planned matings (if your cat goes to stud it's in with the male for 2-3 days only to prevent this).

Where is the mother now? You need to keep her confined with the kittens, don't let her leave them. Shut her in a room with them, or one of these big dog crates is even better but line the sides so the kittens can't get pushed out the bars.

The kittens MUST HAVE colostrum or they won't live. This is the mothers first milk. They need it within the first few hours or they don't stand much chance I'm afraid. The vet can tube feed them if need be but the mother needs to attend to them. Feeding them by syringe is very difficult and not for the inexperienced. Most kittens fed this way accidentally inhale milk and end up dying due to fluid in their lungs.

Kitten milk from pets at home does in an emergency but you really want cimicat from your vet if you are going to try this, but you'll have to feed them every 2 hours, 24hrs daily, and the room needs to be stifling hot.

Main thing is you need to get the mother back and force her to stay with them, that's realistically the only chance they have mate I'm afraid


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> If i owned a cat and lived next to u and you came round saying their was dump on ur lawn i would clean it up cuz it most likely was my cat.


well i would be taking the absolute **** then mate. everytime i saw a poo on my lawn, fox poo, rabbit poo, cat poo, i'd blame your cat.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> And as for you, you cvnt, take a bin bag and some breeze blocks and throw yourself in the nearest river


Hulkamania Hotdog for Mod.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chris F said:


> Probably because a dog is more likely to be walking around with its owner, i dont see many people following their cats around the neighbours garden at 3am waiting for it to have a sh1t.I aint got a clue where my cat has done one,they also generally bury their sh1t.


Point taken mate. I new a bloke who wud walk his cat on a lead.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Got a dog wouldn't wana keep her in the garden tho as shes a lil princess!! Best thing I found was a loaded air rifle by the kitchen window.. Havnt seen the same cat twice..


 :lol: :lol: The power of nature eh??


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> well i would be taking the absolute **** then mate. everytime i saw a poo on my lawn, fox poo, rabbit poo, cat poo, i'd blame your cat.


Then you would be a nob head neighbour and i hope u slip in it lol. Theres a difference in size with them poo's so if it wernt xats i wouldnt b doin u a favor as a decent neighbour.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Then you would be a nob head neighbour and i hope u slip in it lol. Theres a difference in size with them poo's so if it wernt xats i wouldnt b doin u a favor as a decent neighbour.


I wouldn't really I don't talk to my neighbors as I hate people, but people would take the **** though, you can't just assume a poo on your lawn belongs to your neighbours cat lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> I wouldn't really I don't talk to my neighbors as I hate people, but people would take the **** though, you can't just assume a poo on your lawn belongs to your neighbours cat lol


I see your point mate. I have great neighbours and wouldnt mind pickin it up for them but my mrs neighbours id fling it at their windows lol


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Point taken mate. I new a bloke who wud walk his cat on a lead.


I hope you put him in a headlock


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just looked back and seen the photos..... If those three are premature it's not by very much, Ragdoll kittens are smaller than that so I don't think that's too much of a concern, however you need to get mum back ASAP!!

Have a read through my previous post, I've years of experience breeding cats (and have experienced most of the things that sadly do go wrong from time to time) so feel free to pm if you want to stay away from the [email protected] comments being made on here.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Anyone else notice there's been two pages on this thread of people arguing about cat sh1t

I fvcking love cats especially those ragdolls. Good luck with everything hope it all works out


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

jake87 said:


> Anyone else notice there's been two pages on this thread of people arguing about cat sh1t
> 
> I fvcking love cats especially those ragdolls. Good luck with everything hope it all works out


There's no gangs left to talk about so it's come down to this


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chris F said:


> I hope you put him in a headlock


Years of drinkin killed a few brain cells mate. He would talk to it like a kid. Even grounded it once for gettin out lol.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just looked back and seen the photos..... If those three are premature it's not by very much, Ragdoll kittens are smaller than that so I don't think that's too much of a concern, however you need to get mum back ASAP!!
> 
> Have a read through my previous post, I've years of experience breeding cats (and have experienced most of the things that sadly do go wrong from time to time) so feel free to pm if you want to stay away from the [email protected] comments being made on here.


Thanks Zara, Unfortunately I cannot PM... I'm a new member. anyway, they are as big as hamsters... so do you think I need to go and get that special Milk replacement from the vets?

here is what I got from the pets at home:



oh, and the Mother is sleeping next to the other cat on teh bed.

she came up to them, licked them and fvcked off again! I got a big dog cage which my dog sleeps in and i can use it but I'm worried she kills them?!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL  forget the headlock then,you should give him the Crippler Crossface.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> Thanks Zara, Unfortunately I cannot PM... I'm a new member. anyway, they are as big as hamsters... so do you think I need to go and get that special Milk replacement from the vets?
> 
> here is what I got from the pets at home:
> 
> ...


She won't kill them, that milks not enough that's just powdered lactose free milk.

She needs shut in with them mate, seriously. She might meow and shout for a bit but you'll have to persevere. What time were they born? Has she fed them at all? Once they start to suckle from her she should hopefully get the idea and bond with them, you'll have to try holding them up to her teats, they'll instinctively try to latch on.

I'm worried about you trying to hand feed them - if you do it you'll need a tiny syringe not a bottle and you'll need proper milk from the vets. Also you'll have to get the vet to show you how to do it properly so milk doesn't go in their lungs.

They'll say the same as me though - confine the mother alongside the kittens.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Ok you know best, clearly not hence the panic. *My ex was a vet *


lol, so?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> She won't kill them, that milks not enough that's just powdered lactose free milk.
> 
> She needs shut in with them mate, seriously. She might meow and shout for a bit but you'll have to persevere. What time were they born? Has she fed them at all? Once they start to suckle from her she should hopefully get the idea and bond with them, you'll have to try holding them up to her teats, they'll instinctively try to latch on.
> 
> ...


it was around 8-9 in the morning that she gave birth. she gave birth to them in various places! 2 were in the bedroom and one of them died, 1 was in the kitchen and the other one was in the bathroom... I don't know why she did that! I don't understand it at all. she had a clean bed ready for her as i knew she was due any day...

I've already fed them (as much as I could) with a tiny feeding bottle that i bought from pets at home but I think I made the hole a bit big. I bought a tiny syringe from pets at home but I thought it'll be hard to use that so I didn't. I hope I haven't done anything wrong! gonna go to pets at home and get another feeding bottle...

this is the second time that she gave birth and abandoned the kittens. well the first time she gave birth to only one kitten and she sat on it and suffocated it.. so I'm worried she's gonna do the same to these ones as well.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> it was around 8-9 in the morning that she gave birth. she gave birth to them in various places! 2 were in the bedroom and one of them died, 1 was in the kitchen and the other one was in the bathroom... I don't know why she did that! I don't understand it at all. she had a clean bed ready for her as i knew she was due any day...
> 
> I've already fed them (as much as I could) with a tiny feeding bottle that i bought from pets at home but I think I made the hole a bit big. I bought a tiny syringe from pets at home but I thought it'll be hard to use that so I didn't. I hope I haven't done anything wrong! gonna go to pets at home and get another feeding bottle...
> 
> this is the second time that she gave birth and abandoned the kittens. well the first time she gave birth to only one kitten and she sat on it and suffocated it.. so I'm worried she's gonna do the same to these ones as well.


Giving birth all over the house means she's unsettled and not relaxed about it all. You need to confine her with them I can't stress that enough. They're 7-8 hours old, they won't make it without colostrum, they need this within a few hours. I cannot stress strongly enough you should take all of them to your vets immediately to get tube fed colostrum and check that the mother actually has milk. Forget pets at home, it's not equipped to provide specialist stuff like this.

Some cats just aren't good mothers. She could be one of them I'm afraid, I had one the same and had to accept it and have her spayed.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Giving birth all over the house means she's unsettled and not relaxed about it all. You need to confine her with them I can't stress that enough. They're 7-8 hours old, they won't make it without colostrum, they need this within a few hours. I cannot stress strongly enough you should take all of them to your vets immediately to get tube fed colostrum and check that the mother actually has milk. Forget pets at home, it's not equipped to provide specialist stuff like this.
> 
> Some cats just aren't good mothers. She could be one of them I'm afraid, I had one the same and had to accept it and have her spayed.


Okay mate, cheers. i will do as you said.. lets see what happens... I'll keep you posted. Thanks again


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, so?


Strange but we actually talked to each other about work and such. So I know what I'm talking about :confused1:

Struggling to join the dots I see.........?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Giving birth all over the house means she's unsettled and not relaxed about it all. You need to confine her with them I can't stress that enough. They're 7-8 hours old, they won't make it without colostrum, they need this within a few hours. I cannot stress strongly enough you should take all of them to your vets immediately to get tube fed colostrum and check that the mother actually has milk. Forget pets at home, it's not equipped to provide specialist stuff like this.
> 
> Some cats just aren't good mothers. She could be one of them I'm afraid, I had one the same and had to accept it and have her spayed.


okay, i've just put them all in the dog cage in their basket and locked them in! now she's started licking them..... she picked one of them with her mouth and walked aroundthe cage a little bit and sat back in the box and started licking them! is this a good sign?

they're making noises and everything... I don't know whats going on!!!

can I just find out if she's got milk ? I know she's been eating the best cat food available (wet and dry food).....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Strange but we actually talked to each other about work and such. *So I know what I'm talking about* :confused1:
> 
> Struggling to join the dots I see.........?


you're a slavering cvnt.

im shagging a hairdresser.....doesn't mean u should book youself in for a short back & sides with me.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> you're a slavering cvnt.
> 
> im shagging a hairdresser.....doesn't mean u should book youself in for a short back & sides with me.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Hopefully OP has listened to Zara and took them to the vets.

The mummy cat sounds like a selfish fvcker haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> okay, i've just put them all in the dog cage in their basket and locked them in! now she's started licking them..... she picked one of them with her mouth and walked aroundthe cage a little bit and sat back in the box and started licking them! is this a good sign?
> 
> they're making noises and everything... I don't know whats going on!!!
> 
> can I just find out if she's got milk ? I know she's been eating the best cat food available (wet and dry food).....


Very good sign!! She's showing interest in them. If left in there she has no option but to get on with what should hopefully come naturally to her.

She's obviously anxious (walking round the cage with it in her mouth and giving birth in various places). If she wasn't in the cage she'd be trying to stash them around the house in various odd places too. Put a blanket over the cage leaving only the front uncovered so she has privacy, warmth and feels more secure. She might be more settled if you keep the cage near where you're sitting/sleeping as much as possible.

It's not that easy to tell if she's got milk, however it's very likely that she does. You can feel round her teats they should feel a bit soft and puffy.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> you're a slavering cvnt.
> 
> im shagging a hairdresser.....doesn't mean u should book youself in for a short back & sides with me.


Hardly said I can spay a cat u muppet.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> okay, i've just put them all in the dog cage in their basket and locked them in! now she's started licking them..... she picked one of them with her mouth and walked aroundthe cage a little bit and sat back in the box and started licking them! is this a good sign?
> 
> they're making noises and everything... I don't know whats going on!!!
> 
> can I just find out if she's got milk ? I know she's been eating the best cat food available (wet and dry food).....


The noises is a very good sign too!

The kittens squeaking and mewling will encourage her instincts to kick in!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Hulkamania Hotdog for Mod.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> @teramobil
> 
> I sincerely hope your pets survive mate. Our pets are part of the family and should of course be looked after and treated for illnesses whatever it takes.
> 
> ...


have to completely disagree with that mate, the members being an arsehole to him in this thread had nothing to do with the other one if memory serves me correctly, its just some people who hate cats and think it makes them dead hard to say they shoot them


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> I see your point and I appreciate your questioning my impartiality mate, but you know as well as I do that this thread has only gone beyond a basic cat query because of the postee's recent reputation.
> 
> That's only my opinion. We all look at things in different ways.


Apart from my comment, which to be totally honest I was just messing around with, the conversation veered off track due to comments about treating cats badly which had nothing to do with his other thread.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I see your point and I appreciate your questioning my impartiality mate, but you know as well as I do that this thread has only gone beyond a basic cat query because of the postee's recent reputation.
> 
> That's only my opinion. We all look at things in different ways.


i fully understand what you are saying mate. but none of the guys that I had a banter with the other day actually said anything nasty in this thread. i.e. I had a slight disagreement with @Ashcrapper in the other thread but he's been nothing but supportive in this thread. but anyway, I appreciate your suggstion and will keep that in mind.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

By offering advice, I've been put in my place somewhat.

Life goes on


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Aw man I raised a litter of 4 kittens when mum abandoned them at 3 days old!

I washed, dried, fed and wee'd those little buggars every two hours for loooong. Weaned them and they ALL survived. One of my prouder moments and I'm not even a cat person


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

teramobil said:


> i fully understand what you are saying mate. but none of the guys that I had a banter with the other day actually said anything nasty in this thread. i.e. I had a slight disagreement with @Ashcrapper in the other thread but he's been nothing but supportive in this thread. but anyway, I appreciate your suggstion and will keep that in mind.


That's because the only thing that Ash loves more than winding people up is cats


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I breed Ragdolls (and have a litter here - well there are two still left, rest are sold), and another litter due towards end January plus I have an American bulldog and of course my Hanoverian horse.... Fair to say I love ALL animals, a great deal more than I do humans.

I've not been able to respond to some of the posts in this thread as I'd get myself banned, though if I owned this forum, I'd make comments like I've read here a bannable offence as there is something seriously wrong with the wiring of any person who could willfully harm any animal (suggestion @Lorian & @Katy? :wink: )

However, I think it's safe to say the people makings he violence towards animals suggestions have made big enough ar5eholes of themselves today in everyone's eyes, as to make any further punishment pretty much superfluous.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

It was one person in this thread that suggested violence towards animals


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> It was one person in this thread that suggested violence towards animals


lol That's what I was thinking.. seem to be a lot of comments about a big evil group of animal haters, think bigchicken has it covered solo !


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Some stupid comments about drowning cats etc... have given out infractions, and am happy to give more if anyone else wants to make a similar post about abusing animals.

Please post helpfully or fcuk off.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I see your point and I appreciate your questioning my impartiality mate, but you know as well as I do that this thread has only gone beyond a basic cat query because of the postee's recent reputation.
> 
> That's only my opinion. We all look at things in different ways.


I turned him green again this morning because he seems like a good guy going by this thread. Why the fvck do you have to keep bringing this sh1t up? The only one who cant seem to let things go is YOU!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I breed Ragdolls (and have a litter here - well there are two still left, rest are sold), and another litter due towards end January plus I have an American bulldog and of course my Hanoverian horse.... Fair to say I love ALL animals, a great deal more than I do humans.


My mother also breeds Ragdolls, lovely breed


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Ffs another poor me attention seeking hissy fit
> 
> Back on track - @teramobil how are the kittens mate ?


mate, Zara is a god send! I did what she told me and now the cat cant get enough of her kittens... me and my fiancee been putting the kittens on her tits (the cat's tits by the way lol) to force her to feed them for the past 2-3 hours though... we're not sure if its actually happening or not...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

teramobil said:


> mate, Zara is a god send! I did what she told me and now the cat cant get enough of her kittens... me and my fiancee been putting the kittens on her tits to force her to feed them for the past 2-3 hours though... we're not sure if its actually happening or not...


I hope it ends in good news mate, please keep us updated, genuinely wishing you all the best :thumbup1:

Fair play to Zara for all her help too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re people taking the cat to the vets to have the kittens.

Were these kittens not premature and is this common practice to take animals to the vets to give birth ?

Genuine question BTW.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm glad the kittens are ok


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah mate hope this all pans out for you,not quite sure what the fvck happened in the past 3 pages,it all got a bit random,. @resten I have a greyhound too,,great dogs and lazy as fook.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

@roadwarrior just negged me and in the comment section he says "Animal Hurting"!!! How did I hurt animals?! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

teramobil said:


> mate, Zara is a god send! I did what she told me and now the cat cant get enough of her kittens... me and my fiancee been putting the kittens on her tits (the cat's tits by the way lol) to force her to feed them for the past 2-3 hours though... we're not sure if its actually happening or not...


Thats wicked news mate !!! Hope it carries on going well :thumbup1:


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

teramobil said:


> @roadwarrior just negged me and in the comment section he says "Animal Hurting"!!! How did I hurt animals?! :lol:


Sorry mate I negged the wrong person.

I'll amend.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

teramobil said:


> @roadwarrior just negged me and in the comment section he says "Animal Hurting"!!! How did I hurt animals?! :lol:


Yeah you cruel bastard :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Glad all has worked out well @teramobil


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Watching my Cat give birth was amazing until the dirty sket ate the afterbirth and some other meaty bits I nearly puked!!! Glad the cats are doing well mate. My bulldog is sat at my feet stinking my room out in between volcanic snoring.

Not sure what poor old Laurie was on about but am glad to see the gangs back together


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> mate, Zara is a god send! I did what she told me and now the cat cant get enough of her kittens... me and my fiancee been putting the kittens on her tits (the cat's tits by the way lol) to force her to feed them for the past 2-3 hours though... we're not sure if its actually happening or not...


Oh that's good! I've been genuinely worried sick all day and even been asking my clients to excuse me for a couple of minutes so I could reply to your posts and explaining to them the reason why so they're all keeping their fingers crossed for you too!

Because they had a shaky start it may take them a little while to get the hang of latching on properly. Also they will be weak due to not getting colostrum quick enough. However if mum is interested in them now, that will make a huge difference.

Are the kittens actually latching on and suckling? Even if just for a minute or so at a time? If not are they looking like they are trying to? ie are they nosing around and kinda headbutting the area and seeming interested? If so all good... if they seem tired and disinterested then its time to worry ie if they dont seem to have any strength and just flop back down when you try to show them/put them on a teat.

The next thing to ask you is... what exactly are you feeding mum?

Obviously this issue is the most important - getting her to accept her kittens and nurse them.

Is she in the dog crate? Or have you just confined her to a single room with her kittens. What you need to do is give her her own litter box and food/water that she can access without leaving her kittens. This may mean you need to get a 2nd litter tray. Helpful hint - an old paint roller tray can be used in case of emergency until the shops open tomorrow! If she is in the dog crate, you will need to get a kitten litter tray (ie a very small one) for her to use on occasions that you are out the house for the first little while. She will make a bit of mess kicking litter out of that but sh1t happens, this is the price you pay when breeding animals lol. If she is confined to just one room, you'll just need a separate tray. The other option is that if she is confined to a crate and you or your fiance are pretty much on hand all day every day (give or take a couple of hours here and there) you can just let her out the crate to go to her litter tray every few hours then put her back in.

Food for nursing mums is important. She will need to be on kitten food as it is higher in protein and she needs this to produce milk. Stuff like go cat and whiskas is utter sh1te. It's like mcdonalds for cats - they like the taste but its junk food. You said you can get to pets at home... they do their own brand kitten food in a black and grey box (I forget what they call it but it has the pets at home logo on it) and its actually very good and not expensive. I use burgess kitten food but usually you can only get it from agricultural feed merchants. Basically you want kitten food only, and the higher the protein content the better.

Keep me updated 



Milky said:


> Re people taking the cat to the vets to have the kittens.
> 
> Were these kittens not premature and is this common practice to take animals to the vets to give birth ?
> 
> Genuine question BTW.


I never take pregnant cats to the vet. If one was ill I would, but there's no need to otherwise.

However - if your cat is pregnant and you've not got any experience of what to do if things go wrong, and what to expect/what is normal etc, it's advisable to get on google and start doing your research so you are prepared for every eventuality.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh that's good! I've been genuinely worried sick all day and even been asking my clients to excuse me for a couple of minutes so I could reply to your posts and explaining to them the reason why so they're all keeping their fingers crossed for you too!
> 
> Because they had a shaky start it may take them a little while to get the hang of latching on properly. Also they will be weak due to not getting colostrum quick enough. However if mum is interested in them now, that will make a huge difference.
> 
> ...


Our cat had kittens, l was at work, Mrs did some research and stayed with her the whole time and it went ok.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Twisted said:


> Watching my Cat give birth was amazing until the dirty sket ate the afterbirth and some other meaty bits I nearly puked!!! Glad the cats are doing well mate. My bulldog is sat at my feet stinking my room out in between volcanic snoring.
> 
> Not sure what poor old Laurie was on about but am glad to see the gangs back together


Eating the afterbirth is important - they need the vitamins and minerals and protein that is in it to help them nurse the kittens... if they don't do it or show interest in it then its a sign something could be wrong....


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Eating the afterbirth is important - they need the vitamins and minerals and protein that is in it to help them nurse the kittens... if they don't do it or show interest in it then its a sign something could be wrong....


Yeah I knew it was going to happen didn't stop me squealing a little when she done it. Loved that cat shame my Mrs is allergic to them otherwise I would have a few.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Twisted said:


> Yeah I knew it was going to happen didn't stop me squealing a little when she done it. Loved that cat shame my Mrs is allergic to them otherwise I would have a few.


Get rid of the missus and become a crazy cat man


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

resten said:


> Get rid of the missus and become a crazy cat man


The thought has crossed my mind she also put her foot down about me getting a horse. She is going to have to go I think.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Twisted said:


> The thought has crossed my mind she also put her foot down about me getting a horse. She is going to have to go I think.


Oh lord!!!!!

Begone with her!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Whats my dog escaping from? Just annoys me that cats can **** in my garden your garden yet if my dog ****s on a walk its ilegal


Yeah its illegal if you dont pick it up you lazy pr**k... if you shot my cat itd be the last thing you ever did.. wtf is the matter with you ? :confused1:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh lord!!!!!
> 
> Begone with her!!!!!! :lol:


I have an Irish Draught x that I have a share in but I want one of my own and was looking at a Freisian untill she kicked the idea into touch. She has her uses though she just tiled the bathroom.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Am just gonna put this out here for informations sake....

If the kittens are weak and not trying or managing to latch on and feed and you need a vet, you are looking at an average of £15-35 for the consultation (£20 ish is pretty much standard but am taking into account London etc) plus the cost of any colostrum/milk or other products they may administer.

If you cannot afford a vet the PDSA can help. The person taking the animals to the PDSA must be in receipt of housing benefit or council tax benefit and will need to produce evidence of this - however - they will NOT turn away an animal in an emergency (ie say on the phone you meet the requirements, you turn up at the surgery and say you dont have the proof) and will treat the animal and ask you to bring it later.I'm not saying lie, just that if you cant find the info they wont turn you away. Or - maybe you know someone who meets the criteria and can say they are the owner?

This is the link for the PDSA http://www.pdsa.org.uk/

I promise you - if the kittens don't feed by tonight they wont make it. If you believe they're fading and losing strength/not fighting to get into the mothers teats, please, get them to the vet or they are not going to make it. Newborn kittens fade very fast.

I'm only writing this post to cover all bases, you said mum is interested in them and hopefully its now all going the way it should, it's just that I'd not be able to sleep tonight if I didn't post this info


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> 1 idea coming from a cat hater but generally a lover of nature would be to save the future humans that will be ****ed off with these vermin leaving there crap on there property driveways and gardens.
> 
> Would be a barrel of water a black bag and place said kittens in bag including two bricks.. Release!!


U sound like a real pr**k mate no offence !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

reza85 said:


> U sound like a real pr**k mate *no offence !*


 :lol: love that


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Got a dog wouldn't wana keep her in the garden tho as shes a lil princess!! Best thing I found was a loaded air rifle by the kitchen window.. Havnt seen the same cat twice..


What an utter D-ck u are ? Why would you do that to some ones pet ?

Are u sadistic


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Twisted said:


> I have an Irish Draught x that I have a share in but I want one of my own and was looking at a Freisian untill she kicked the idea into touch. She has her uses though she just tiled the bathroom.


Really? Freisians are lovely! Very good for dressage. My horse is 15, I bought him aged 10 months.... best relationship of my life


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Other than the animal abusing dope, i really dont know how this thread managed to cause a great big arguement and a member to leave... this thread is about advice on kittens :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: love that


Mate I just don't get why a grown ass man would want to hurt a 3 pound defenceless animal, I'm dog person my self but no excuse for that !


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

reza85 said:


> What an utter D-ck u are ? Why would you do that to some ones pet ?
> 
> Are u sadistic


He's jealous of the cats superior intellect


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He's jealous of the cats superior intellect


Lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought the OP was bat sh1t crazy going by the other thread, but this thread has clearly shown he's a fvcking decent bloke. Much more so than a lot of the negative commenters here.

Hope it all works out OP, LOVE kittens, last lot my cat had used to all fall asleep on my chest for hours at a time when watching TV, couldn't bring myself to move and disturb the little sods


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am just gonna put this out here for informations sake....
> 
> If the kittens are weak and not trying or managing to latch on and feed and you need a vet, you are looking at an average of £15-35 for the consultation (£20 ish is pretty much standard but am taking into account London etc) plus the cost of any colostrum/milk or other products they may administer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zara. well, I've noticed the dark one was climing up her about 20 minutes ago and it looked like he/she was trying to suck! and my fiancee said she saw the ginger one was trying to suck!

I can hear noises every now and then... went to the pets at home and bought one of these for them:



she's been in there with the kittens for a few hours now! she came out and ate something and went back in there. its hard to tell whats going on in there to be honest.

I really hope everything goes well. I'm gonna wait until tomorrow and if she doesnt look like feeding them then I will take over ASAP and will take them to the vets.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Mate I just don't get why a grown ass man would want to hurt a 3 pound defenceless animal, I'm dog person my self but no excuse for that !


Same here mate im a dog lover but people who hurt any animal has issues. He should be made to fight a tiger :lol:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really? Freisians are lovely! Very good for dressage. My horse is 15, I bought him aged 10 months.... best relationship of my life


I accompany a girl from the yard eventing love the show jumping and x country which I have so much admiration for but the dressage bores me silly!!!!

I just want a smart headturner for Hacking round the village and tearing up the set aside.

You don't see many Freisians down here and they are big and sturdy as I'm a bit tall for a Warmblood etc.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Same here mate im a dog lover but people who hurt any animal has issues. He should be made to fight a tiger :lol:


I felt bad booting a dog on GTA V but feel quite happy mowing down people.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Twisted said:


> I felt bad booting a dog on GTA V but feel quite happy mowing down people.


 :lol: same mate, on gta i bought the tazer just incase a dog attacked me so i could tell myself the dog would be alright later lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Same here mate im a dog lover but people who hurt any animal has issues. He should be made to fight a tiger :lol:


Or ur mastiff and my American bull dog at the same time !

Mind u, my dog just looks the part he would more likely let the team down and run away lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Or ur mastiff and my American bull dog at the same time !
> 
> Mind u, my dog just looks the part he would more likely let the team down and run away lol


Bruce is soft as sh!t as well mate :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He's jealous of the cats superior intellect


Or jealous that the op has more pussy than he does


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> Thanks Zara. well, I've noticed the dark one was climing up her about 20 minutes ago and it looked like he/she was trying to suck! and my fiancee said she saw the ginger one was trying to suck!
> 
> I an hear noises every now and then... went to the pets at home and bought one of these for them:
> 
> ...


Ok mate, sounds promising. Don't hang about though, if even one of them seems weak in the morning get them all to the vets quick-stuff. Don't wait til consulting hours, tell them its an emergency!. They'll only charge one consultation fee.

If you're worried about anything then quote me on this thread as it brings up a notification on my phone and I'll reply asap, or I'm on FB (Zara-Leoni Ford). Keeping all fingers crossed for the little mites, I've lost kittens in the past and its absolutely hearbreaking. All my kitties are rooting for them!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Twisted said:


> I accompany a girl from the yard eventing love the show jumping and x country which I have so much admiration for but the dressage bores me silly!!!!
> 
> I just want a smart headturner for Hacking round the village and tearing up the set aside.
> 
> You don't see many Freisians down here and they are big and sturdy as I'm a bit tall for a Warmblood etc.


Show Jumping has always been my main interest but I love it all. In my last horse job I was 2nd rider on an event and training yard (my boss had been 2nd rider to our Olympic event rider Ian Stark for 11 years before setting up on his own and employing me) so I had to be good on all 3 disciplines, however showjumping was the thing I did most of on my own horses. I've dabbled a bit in everything though - eventing (which was a job but not my thing), showjumping, dressage, XC, showing, endurance etc. I've done a lot of backing and schooling/retraining (this is where most of the money is) and I love working with young horses, its the most rewarding thing. I do truly love flatwork/dressage training though. I'm very into classical equitation and so on. Having a horse going correctly on the flat is key to everything and I'm a purist and a perfectionist 

I don't see how you can be too tall for a warmblood though????

I have a hanoverian and he is 17hh. Warmbloods are the biggest strongest horses you can get without turning to draught horses lol. I'm only 5ft 2 and I look absolutely tiny on Blade! Just as well I'm fcking talented, as everyone else that I've ever let sit on him has been either deposited or fcked off with within seconds haha :lol:



reza85 said:


> Or ur mastiff and my American bull dog at the same time !
> 
> Mind u, my dog just looks the part he would more likely let the team down and run away lol


Mate, my american bulldog gets bullied by the kittens lol.... :lol:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Show Jumping has always been my main interest but I love it all. In my last horse job I was 2nd rider on an event and training yard (my boss had been 2nd rider to our Olympic event rider Ian Stark for 11 years before setting up on his own and employing me) so I had to be good on all 3 disciplines, however showjumping was the thing I did most of on my own horses. I've dabbled a bit in everything though - eventing (which was a job but not my thing), showjumping, dressage, XC, showing, endurance etc. I've done a lot of backing and schooling/retraining (this is where most of the money is) and I love working with young horses, its the most rewarding thing. I do truly love flatwork/dressage training though. I'm very into classical equitation and so on. Having a horse going correctly on the flat is key to everything and I'm a purist and a perfectionist
> 
> I don't see how you can be too tall for a warmblood though????
> 
> ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dude we've a dutch warmblood here thats 2 years old and over 17hh already lol - there's also a livery here with a grey warmblood (not sure what - I think hanoverian) that she showjumps and its over 18hh! Get yourself looking for big warmbloods, its either that or a shire or clydsdale cross lol!

My 17hh Hanoverian can carry 16-17st easily mate (in theory - he has an easy life and hardly feels my weight on him lol).

He's only a light to middleweight warmblood as well (9 ins bone). Anything his height or over (which would suit your height) that is middleweight, or middle to heavy weight (9.5 ins bone and above) will carry you without a care in the world!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

REALLY pleased it's working out better now, some absolutely priceless help from Zara in this thread.

I'm a cat lover so nice to see how it's turned around.

If any one is interested you should check out BIG cats (dog size), a google of Savanha's will show you the types of cat I'm talking about, I'm long term saving for one as there utterly gorgeous animals and the closest you will get to a tiger!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> REALLY pleased it's working out better now, some absolutely priceless help from Zara in this thread.
> 
> I'm a cat lover so nice to see how it's turned around.
> 
> If any one is interested you should check out BIG cats (dog size), a google of Savanha's will show you the types of cat I'm talking about, I'm long term saving for one as there utterly gorgeous animals and the closest you will get to a tiger!


I wanted a Bengal one day, do you know how these compare cos they look awesome.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

resten said:


> Just as all the talk of gangs died off too.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> ...


Oh shít! I wasn't expecting that picture when I scrolled down. I'm ashamed of myself to say he looks sexy!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Yeah its illegal if you dont pick it up you lazy pr**k... if you shot my cat itd be the *last thing you ever did.. *wtf is the matter with you ? :confused1:


Threats???? And I get negged? About cats on my land!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Threats???? And I get negged? About cats on my land!


probably not the cats being on your land that got you negged. think it might have been the whole drowning and shooting thing. nobody gives a sh1t about your land, bit more concerning to think there are ppl out there that would happily kill our pets for wondering over one fence too many though.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Who said they were pets?? People assume too much don't know me or my circumstances.. They take things out of context! Go overboard as they have never heard such horrific things happening to animals.. This is life im afraid. Where I come from if you didn't want the animals they were delt with.

Threats towards my life? Really over some feline issue?

Ok so im in the wrong I shouldn't have posted these comments on this website the OP didn't ask for my advice perhaps It was a bad act on my part..


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Threats???? And I get negged? About cats on my land!


mate please stop it.. okay you said your opinion and some people agreed with you and some didn't.. whats a big deal?

and just to correct you, the land that you are referring to as "your land", it was and has been their land way before you and I where born..

anyway, cheer up and wish me and my kittens luck as I'm gonna take them to the vets this morning 

by the way, I got a rottie at home too but that doesn't stop me loving cats or any other animals for that matter..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

teramobil said:


> mate please stop it.. okay you said your opinion and some people agreed with you and some didn't.. whats a big deal?
> 
> and just to correct you, the land that you are referring to as "your land", it was and has been their land way before you and I where born..
> 
> ...


I truly wish you and your cats the best!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dude we've a dutch warmblood here thats 2 years old and over 17hh already lol - there's also a livery here with a grey warmblood (not sure what - I think hanoverian) that she showjumps and its over 18hh! Get yourself looking for big warmbloods, its either that or a shire or clydsdale cross lol!
> 
> My 17hh Hanoverian can carry 16-17st easily mate (in theory - he has an easy life and hardly feels my weight on him lol).
> 
> He's only a light to middleweight warmblood as well (9 ins bone). Anything his height or over (which would suit your height) that is middleweight, or middle to heavy weight (9.5 ins bone and above) will carry you without a care in the world!


I never knew you are horse mad zara!!

My Mrs events and I'm head driver/groom and chief sh!t picker upper!

Off to bedgebury tomorrow morning fir some dressage. I always found flat work boring but since being involved with our new girl and seeing her go from just over on the boat and done nothing to a promising beauty is quite a sight to see!

She's a 16.1 dun ISH and very striking looking.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dude we've a dutch warmblood here thats 2 years old and over 17hh already lol - there's also a livery here with a grey warmblood (not sure what - I think hanoverian) that she showjumps and its over 18hh! Get yourself looking for big warmbloods, its either that or a shire or clydsdale cross lol!
> 
> My 17hh Hanoverian can carry 16-17st easily mate (in theory - he has an easy life and hardly feels my weight on him lol).
> 
> He's only a light to middleweight warmblood as well (9 ins bone). Anything his height or over (which would suit your height) that is middleweight, or middle to heavy weight (9.5 ins bone and above) will carry you without a care in the world!


Just an update Zara, I took the kittens with their mum to the vets.. she told me that mum doesn't produce any Milk whatsoever.... so they injected her with oxytocin and the vet said this might help her to start producing milk. but if it doesn't then I have to feed them. she showed me how to feed them and make them wee and poop and everything while i was there...

they are 3 boys


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

teramobil said:


> Just an update Zara, I took the kittens with their mum to the vets.. she told me that mum doesn't produce any Milk whatsoever.... so they injected her with oxytocin and the vet said this might help her to start producing milk. but if it doesn't then I have to feed them. she showed me how to feed them and make them wee and poop and everything while i was there...
> 
> they are 3 boys


Didn't read the whole thread as I would have got mad and got banned, but glad there are survivors and that you got to a vet (which would have been my advice) - I take it you have a little syringe dropper thing, and they'll need feeding every couple of hours....if the kittens were that premature it might explain why she wasn't producing milk......

Off now to search for pics of kitteh cuteness


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Didn't read the whole thread as I would have got mad and got banned, but glad there are survivors and that you got to a vet (which would have been my advice) - I take it you have a little syringe dropper thing, and they'll need feeding every couple of hours....if the kittens were that premature it might explain why she wasn't producing milk......
> 
> Off now to search for pics of kitteh cuteness


Thanks.... well she is not a good mother anyway.... I promised myself that I will get her spayed so this wont happen again....

I do have a feeding syringe which is absolutely useless.. I took their feeding bottle with me to the vets and bless her the vet made them a bit of milk and fed them to show me how to feed them with the bottle. I just dont know how she did it but they were sucking like mad but when i tried IT (exact same way) they got fussy.. anyway, the vet said they will get used to it...

I just hope and pray that the mum starts producing milk.... not only saves me from feeding them every two hours but its better for them too...


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad they're doing well, really cute thread :wub:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

teramobil said:


> Just an update Zara, I took the kittens with their mum to the vets.. she told me that mum doesn't produce any Milk whatsoever.... so they injected her with oxytocin and the vet said this might help her to start producing milk. but if it doesn't then I have to feed them. she showed me how to feed them and make them wee and poop and everything while i was there...
> 
> they are 3 boys


Nice mate !

Is it how they make tiger cubs pi$$ ?? By rubbing there ass with a baby wipe or something ? Saw it on lionman :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> Just an update Zara, I took the kittens with their mum to the vets.. she told me that mum doesn't produce any Milk whatsoever.... so they injected her with oxytocin and the vet said this might help her to start producing milk. but if it doesn't then I have to feed them. she showed me how to feed them and make them wee and poop and everything while i was there...
> 
> they are 3 boys


Great news mate.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Nice mate !
> 
> Is it how they make tiger cubs pi$$ ?? By rubbing there ass with a baby wipe or something ? Saw it on lionman :lol:


lol, mate, they are babies now and their wee doesn't smell but apparently male cat's wee smells very bad... I just don't want it to get to that point.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Really pleased things are looking good mate, nice one. Hope it goes well


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> lol, mate, they are babies now and their wee doesn't smell but apparently male cat's wee smells very bad... I just don't want it to get to that point.


It's doesn't start to smell for several months your fine lol.

So glad you've been to the vet and got an answer, fingers crossed she starts producing some milk now mate!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It's doesn't start to smell for several months your fine lol.
> 
> So glad you've been to the vet and got an answer, fingers crossed she starts producing some milk now mate!


oh I'm glad you came back Zara. I needed to ask you a question... 

about 20 minutes ago I noticed that the mum came out of their lil home and went and layed in the litter tray and went to sleep!!! I've pushed her back in there to keep the babies warm and she stayed in there now....

the question is, is it ok for the mum to leave the babies and if so, how long for?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> :thumbup1:


Thought you'd left or something?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Who said they were pets?? People assume too much don't know me or my circumstances.. They take things out of context! Go overboard as they have never heard such horrific things happening to animals.. This is life im afraid. Where I come from if you didn't want the animals they were delt with.
> 
> Threats towards my life? Really over some feline issue?
> 
> Ok so im in the wrong I shouldn't have posted these comments on this website the OP didn't ask for my advice perhaps It was a bad act on my part..


Oh right I didn't take into consideration that you perhaps live in an area infested with stray cats ??:what:

You know full well what you meant mate you joked about killing animals which is out of order and then you said you shot a cat with an air rifle.

Oh and also dont bother with the whole "were I come from" bollocks. ... because were I live theres a nutter in every other house.....maybe thats why we don't kill each others pets here?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur a ledg mate welldone

i love cats


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Oh right I didn't take into consideration that you perhaps live in an area infested with stray cats ??:what:
> 
> You know full well what you meant mate you joked about killing animals which is out of order and then you said you shot a cat with an air rifle.
> 
> Oh and also dont bother with the whole "were I come from" bollocks. ... because were I live theres a nutter in every other house.....maybe thats why we don't kill each others pets here?


Easy kid.. Don't go throwing loose accusation's around is what im saying to you, this is an internet forum.

I have apologised to the original OP about my remarks in context it was taken out of order and ive spoken about it.

Now I don't live in an area "full" of stray cats no but I do live on land where I can and do shoot animals do you have a problem with that?..

Where I come from "bollocks" as you speak of? your sentence doesn't make sense.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

teramobil said:


> lol, mate, they are babies now and their wee doesn't smell but apparently male cat's wee smells very bad... I just don't want it to get to that point.


It will smell when they go through cat puberty - and they start to 'spray'...best solution for that is to get them neutered..if you keep them that is....


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Beklet said:


> It will smell when they go through cat puberty - and they start to 'spray'...best solution for that is to get them neutered..if you keep them that is....


well lets see if I can help them survive first and I might keep them all lol... or maybe the ginger one  I feel like if we could get through these tough times (up to 3-4 weeks from now) then I will be attached to them and it'll be hard to give them to anyone.... I already feel like an over protective father....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I tauwt i saw a poosy cat,,,,,i did,i did ,i saw a pussy cat!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> oh I'm glad you came back Zara. I needed to ask you a question...
> 
> about 20 minutes ago I noticed that the mum came out of their lil home and went and layed in the litter tray and went to sleep!!! I've pushed her back in there to keep the babies warm and she stayed in there now....
> 
> the question is, is it ok for the mum to leave the babies and if so, how long for?


Yeah mate, mum will leave them now and then to go to the litter tray, or stretch her legs etc. Usually they don't stay away long. At this early age they don't want to be staying away more than half an hour or so at any time, when the kittens get older they'll wander off and have a nap elsewhere now and again (some do anyway, others stay with the kittens pretty much the whole time), but a little break now and then is ok.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah mate, mum will leave them now and then to go to the litter tray, or stretch her legs etc. Usually they don't stay away long. At this early age they don't want to be staying away more than half an hour or so at any time, when the kittens get older they'll wander off and have a nap elsewhere now and again (some do anyway, others stay with the kittens pretty much the whole time), but a little break now and then is ok.


okay, sum complications happened since i took her to the vets yesterday!

she's not herself anymore! she's trimbling, shaking and her back legs are bent very weirdly! she stopped sleeping with the babies and we had to use hot water bottle to keep them warm all night lastnight. going to take her to the vets again today as i can only assume that the injection that they gave her made her like this.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

teramobil said:


> okay, sum complications happened since i took her to the vets yesterday!
> 
> she's not herself anymore! she's trimbling, shaking and her back legs are bent very weirdly! she stopped sleeping with the babies and we had to use hot water bottle to keep them warm all night lastnight. going to take her to the vets again today as i can only assume that the injection that they gave her made her like this.....


Just had a quick google, it could be low calcium. Hope the vet can sort her out.

http://m.petmd.com/cat/conditions/reproductive/c_ct_eclampsia


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

ginger one just passed away...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

teramobil said:


> ginger one just passed away...


Gutted mate, how are the other two looking?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Gutted mate, how are the other two looking?


poorly... been up every 2 hours lastnight and fed them... kept them warm.... but unfortunately one of the little ones didn't make it....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

teramobil said:


> poorly... been up every 2 hours lastnight and fed them... kept them warm.... but unfortunately one of the little ones didn't make it....


Ahh what a shame. You tried your best. Hope the others make it and mum is ok


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Not at all, the neighbourhoods are littered with them they are a useless breed! Serve no purpose to our existence at all. Just bloody annoying ****in everywhere..
> 
> Rant over


they do serve existence..

companions to some people

pest control, regularly used at farms/barns etc to stay ontop of the rats and mice


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

and there hilarious, just search funny cats on youtube


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

teramobil said:


> poorly... been up every 2 hours lastnight and fed them... kept them warm.... but unfortunately one of the little ones didn't make it....


Hope the others are doing better! I know how I have felt when my cats are poorly 

At least you are doing everything you can to help them.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> okay, sum complications happened since i took her to the vets yesterday!
> 
> she's not herself anymore! she's trimbling, shaking and her back legs are bent very weirdly! she stopped sleeping with the babies and we had to use hot water bottle to keep them warm all night lastnight. going to take her to the vets again today as i can only assume that the injection that they gave her made her like this.....


Get her to the vets ASAP mate, just get on the phone and get her straight down there. If she's reacted badly she needs seen ASAP!

Fingers crossed, and sorry to hear about the ginger one.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get her to the vets ASAP mate, just get on the phone and get her straight down there. If she's reacted badly she needs seen ASAP!
> 
> Fingers crossed, and sorry to hear about the ginger one.


Okay.. here is another update.. rather a bad news...

Lastnight, my cat had a surgery in the hospital and the vets told us that she was burning up because of her high temperture! they scaned her and found an strange sack of fluid in her womb.... so she had all her womb removed. the vets told us that he never seen anythng like this and she seem to have a deformed womb. they call it 2 arms and it should be Y shape but her's wasnt... long story short... we spent all day in teh hospital yesterday...

they took the two kittens from us as well and they said they wil do anything they can to help them but they were too premature and they didn't have the suckling reflexes so they didn't make it.. they called me from the hospital to deliver the bad news.

anyway, lastnight we brought my cat home and she went straight to the kitchen, ate something and came up and cuddled up with us and went to sleep. but a few hours later she woke up and started crying and calling her babies.. looking around the house and everything.. now that she knows the babies are not here anymore, she stopped eating, she is sleeping all the time..... I don't know what to do!!!!

I did a research on internet and it seems that she's grieving for her babies....

do you know what I need to do?

I thought about buying a kitten for her so she can foster and it might help her?

I just think if I do that and if she doesn't accept the kitten then I'd be left with another kitten in the house!

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@teramobil I am so sorry to hear that.

Wracking my brains I seem to remember that when my old cat lost her kittens we got some small furry stuffed toys and rub them where the kittens were so they pick up that scent - you could use the towels the kittens lay on in the box. That seemed to help her a lot.

But I'm sure @Zara-Leoni will be able to give you some good advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that :sad:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gutted


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Confused, missing posts?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

teramobil said:


> Okay.. here is another update.. rather a bad news...
> 
> Lastnight, my cat had a surgery in the hospital and the vets told us that she was burning up because of her high temperture! they scaned her and found an strange sack of fluid in her womb.... so she had all her womb removed. the vets told us that he never seen anythng like this and she seem to have a deformed womb. they call it 2 arms and it should be Y shape but her's wasnt... long story short... we spent all day in teh hospital yesterday...
> 
> ...


Mate I'm so sorry to hear that, you must be gutted 

I'm afraid there's not much you can do except let nature take its course, and in time she will get over it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't know why I can't see that post. How very sad.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah man I could cry 

Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...you did your best


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Just a big thank you to everyone who supported me and gave advice and information... Thanks guys.. I really apprecaite it....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You did your best...that's all any of us can do.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

How's your cat doing now?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> How's your cat doing now?


she is very down.... not eating much, sleeping all the time.... and the other cat's keep hissing at her and i have to tell her off.... but as Zara said, I have to let the nature take its course.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

teramobil said:


> she is very down.... not eating much, sleeping all the time.... and the other cat's keep hissing at her and i have to tell her off.... but as Zara said, I have to let the nature take its course.


Aww bless her.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh no   I'm sorry Hun x


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Aww bless her.


this might sound stupid.. but I never knew cats can have the same emotions as us!!!!

Their grieving process is almost identical to ours.... You won't believe it until you see it with your own eyes!

Someone said their grieving process could take anything from 2 weeks to 6 months....

I hope she starts eating properly soon as this is not good for her health either....


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this mate, however you did everything you could in that situation. Hope your adult cats fine in the end mate.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

teramobil said:


> this might sound stupid.. but I never knew cats can have the same emotions as us!!!!
> 
> Their grieving process is almost identical to ours.... You won't believe it until you see it with your own eyes!
> 
> ...


Yeah I've seen it. I grew up with lots of cats but can't have one at the moment because my son's allergic. She'll bounce back eventually, just need to keep a close eye her. Give her a cuddle from me


----------

